# Levantamiento de croquis básico de la vivienda



## StratotakU

Field and topic: 
architecture

How can I translate the title? I know the "croquis" is a "sketch", but I'm lost with "levantamiento".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iinnffooss

I'd say_ basic sketching of the dwelling house's elevations_. 'Basic' is totally avoidable though.

Hope it helps.


----------



## StratotakU

iinnffooss said:


> I'd say_ basic sketching of the dwelling house's elevations_. 'Basic' is totally avoidable though.
> 
> Hope it helps.


 
Me suena bien, pero el "levantamiento" es referente al croquis y no a la vivienda. Es una acción que el croquis recibe. Por lo menos así lo veo yo.


----------



## StratotakU

Adding more context:

"*Levantamiento* croquis básico de la vivienda
 
Esta etapa consiste en el *levantamiento* de información base para la realización de planimetría técnica. Para ello se solicitó a cada uno de los integrantes del grupo familiar que realizase un dibujo en plano de su vivienda. Llama la atención que los resultados tenían proporciones muy similares a la realidad."

I hope this helps to have clearer view.


----------



## mora

Hola, 

Basic elevation sketch of the house.

Saludos,

Mora


----------



## Taycaro

Levantamiento se refiere a tomar medidas o informes, preparar el plano o croquis.
"Draw up the basic house floor plan."


----------



## cirrus

This thread is confusing two things. There's the levantamiento de las medidas - taking measurements - then there's the drawing up of the plans themselves. In terms of the actual exercise "Se solicitó a .. los integrantes del grupo familiar que realizase un dibujo en plano de su vivienda" I would translate this as something like "Each family member was asked to do a rough plan of their house."


----------



## Taycaro

I agree with you , cirrus


----------



## Gerard Samuel

I would say:
making a basic sketch of the house
drawing a basic sketch of the house

Here, I think "levantar" means "to make" or "to draw."


----------



## Taycaro

Muchas gracias Gerard
Tienes razón en la traducción que le das.
Me sirvió mucho.


----------

